# Gnustep question



## roelof (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello, 

I want to try the gnustep wm before I'm going to try etoille.
But I wonder why gnustep is in category devel and not in the category x11-wm ?

Regards,

Roelof


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 7, 2012)

devel/gnustep is Objective-C libraries, so it belongs to devel.
GNUstep provides the foundations for desktop environments, such as x11-wm/windowmaker.


----------



## roelof (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks, I thought that devel/gnustep could work alone.
But as I understand you right, I'm wrong.

Roelof


----------

